# Amplificador finalizado TDA´s 2050 2.1



## gghram (Sep 9, 2011)

Me he introducido a la electrónica porque me gusta hacer proyectos que al final son muy interesantes, divertidos y realmente la mayoría de proyectos "hechizos" salen mas baratos y queriendo mejores que los del mercado. se ahorra mucha $$$ 

Como decía soy principiante en la electrónica me enfoque en hacer un amplificador de audio, con 4 tda's 2050 para aprender mas:

2 tda's 2050 para R y L
2 tda's 2050 en puente para subwoofer
use tda's de imitación porque en mi país creo que no venden originales. 
1 pre amplificador tl071 para el ecualizador del bajo "creo que lo podía omitir"
2 bocinas de 55W * 6 ohmios altavoces, un woofer de 220W  * 4 ohmios

-use un transformador de solo 4 amperios por 12V. "creo que es poco"
-use una bocinas de una torna-mesa  que estaban sueltas porque el reproductor philips 5.1 se daño :enfadado: decidí darle vida para que las cucarachas no lo arruinaran y se salieran de las bocinas jajaja y si se salieron corriendo 
-algunos filtros y resistencias, ventilador, disipadores se lo estuve quitando de aparatos inservibles como soy técnico de computadoras me caen fuentes de poder inservibles.

de eso se trata el electrónico verdad, de no gastar mucho $$$

me llevo 1 día completo por hacer esa cosita "hacerlo lo mas pequeño posible y sin tanto alambre" limpio. resulta que a la primera prueba me funciono solo era de cambiar valores de resistencias en la entrada de audio y ecualizar los capacitores de los mismos para nivelar las 3 bocinas.

ahora ya lo deje encendido mi amplificador casi 12 horas ininterrumpidas para la prueba final y resulta que mi amplificador no es tan simple que digamos porque tiene muy buena potencia a pesar de mi poco amperaje, el nivel de ruido ni lo escucho solo que quite el audio y acerque el oído cerca de las bocinas pero aun así apenas se escucha, la distorsión escucho que no tiene, el sonido es muy limpio "como los equipos de sonido de calidad  del mercado", lo que mas me agrada es el bajo que hasta rechina mi techo  ya me imagino con mas amperaje y voltaje 

Aqui viene el disturbio de todos que si calienta o no pues apenas calienta los disipadores a pesar que son delgados "de fuente de computadoras" claro que con el ventilador.

bueno acepto propuestas y criticas, porque estoy aprendiendo de errores, lastima que no tengo camara de video para grabar mi proyecto finalizado pero salio muy pequeño a pura punta de cautin, estaño (ese estaño que me vendieron no servia parecía manteca :enfadado y en placa perforada

aquí dejo mi diagrama, demen propuestas si algo puede estar mal.



http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/4153/amplifier.jpg

pd: si me confundi en el diagrama notificarme porque esta modificada a mi gusto

ojo con los capacitores de la fuente de 4700 uF * 2 los cambie por 2 de 5600uF


----------



## fas0 (Sep 10, 2011)

felicitaciones, es un placer ver como algo que hizo uno cobra vida frente a nuestros ojos... lo que si, unas fotos hubieran estado mejor, deberías conseguir cámara, al menos prestada.

saludos.


----------



## randall (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola gghram, un gusto que lo hayas montado y te haya funcionado, ojala nos puedas mandar algunas fotos, te comentos que una vez monte uno y sonaba muy bien, pero lo desarme, ahora lo voy a volver a montar para que que tal suena y te comento y subo las fotos, gracias.

los capacitores de la fuente a cuanto voltaje son?????


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 7, 2011)

¿ No es mucha tensión para el operacional ?. Sería mejor alimentar el operacional sumador-pasabajos de woofer con unos lm7815 para estabilizar tensiones.
Saludos.


----------



## randall (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola juan Carlos, todo dependería de cuanto le estés dando, ese operacional soporta +/-18V, siempre y cuando no te pases de ese voltaje sabes que puedes dejarlo así, de allí en adelante te toca regularlo de alguna forma, ya sea por medio de zener o regulador y en el peor de los casos un divisor de tensión (no recomendado, solo en casos empanadas jajajajajajaj)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2011)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> * ¿ No es mucha tensión para el operacional ?. *Sería mejor alimentar el operacional sumador-pasabajos de woofer con unos lm7815 para estabilizar tensiones.
> Saludos.


 



randall dijo:


> Hola juan Carlos, todo dependería de cuanto le estés dando,* ese operacional soporta +/-18V, siempre y cuando no te pases de ese voltaje sabes que puedes dejarlo así* , de allí en adelante te toca regularlo de alguna forma, ya sea por medio de zener o regulador y en el peor de los casos un divisor de tensión (no recomendado, solo en casos empanadas jajajajajajaj)


 

La fuente propone transformador de  Max 17 Vac , y eso son 22,5 Vdc , así que veo fruta agria por aqui .

Saludos !


----------



## randall (Oct 7, 2011)

DOSMETROS, refrescarme la teoría de donde sacas eso, la verdad se me olvido y acá en mi trabajo tenemos un debate por lo que acabas de decir jajajajajaja


otra pregunta... esos 17V son RMS o Vp o Vpp??????????? alli es donde esta todo el dilema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2011)

randall dijo:


> DOSMETROS, refrescarme la teoría de donde sacas eso, la verdad se me olvido y acá en mi trabajo tenemos un debate por lo que acabas de decir jajajajajaja



Al rectificar y filtrar una onda los capacitores de filtro se cargan a la tensión Pico a Pico de la onda.
En el caso de la senoide la relación PaP / Eficaz es de √2 * tensión eficaz (17Vca * 1,414213) ≈ *23 Vcc* descontando las caídas sobre los diodos rectificadores.
Como es una fuente bipolar *± 23Vcc*

*Edit:*
Respecto al operacional, leer donde dice:



			
				ST dijo:
			
		

> ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS
> 
> VCC Supply voltage:  *±18 V*



*TL071*

Moraleja:_*"Si se quema el operacional, ya se sabe por donde buscar"*_


----------



## recovirtual (Nov 16, 2011)

Entonces! que tendria que se tendria que cambiar para que funciones correctamente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2011)

Se deberían alimentar los 4 TDA2050 con ±23 Vdc , si los reemplazás por LM1875 podés alimentarlos con hasta  ±30 Vdc.

En cambio el preamplificador TL071 tiene un máximo de alimentación de ±18 Vdc


Saludos !


----------



## recovirtual (Nov 17, 2011)

Gracias DOSMETROS por la sugerencia .

Esto esta bien? 2 bocinas de 55W * 6 ohmios altavoces ( 1 bocina 55w - 6 ohmios)
Esto esta bien? 1 woofer de 220W * 4 ohmios

podrias usar un TDA2040


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2011)

Podrias usar el TDA2040 , pero TDA2050 soporta mayor tensión de alimentación y mayor potencia , y el LM1875 . . . mejor aún


----------



## recovirtual (Nov 17, 2011)

Entonces cambio el TDA2040 por un LM1875.

Yo quiero para hacer unos para mi PC. Con que voltaje andaria bien 17v o 20v?
DOSMETROS necesito tu ayuda. como te contacto?

WEP! perdona q te moleste. 

Me podrias ayudar para armar el sistema 2.1? No quiero ser tan pesado
Si me confirmas te agradeceria 
Gracias capo!

Estaria bueno ponerle un control de volumen! Uno para la salida L R y otro para el Woofer.

No soy muy bueno para esto, pero me gustaria aprender un poco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2011)

Si , te ayudo por aquí que es mejor 

Primero armate el estereo con dos LM1875 , además del puente con los dos LM1875.

Aqui tenes todo :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Y la fuente con un transformador de 18+18 de 6 Amperes mínimos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-lm1875-17303/

Saludos !


----------



## recovirtual (Nov 17, 2011)

Okas! Gracias DOSMETRO!

Armo el: LM7815 Bridge 2.0
            LM7815 simple 2.0
            LM7815 Simple Estéreo 2.0
Y claro tambien la fuente! Yo te aviso cuando armo todo. (espero terminar antes de que se apague el sol)

Un abrazo. Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2011)

No , el bridge para el subwoofer
+
El simple estereo para los satélites


----------



## recovirtual (Nov 18, 2011)

A ya entendi. Gracias.
Otra pregunta! 
En el circuito del LM1875 dice: Capacitor: 1000uF x2 y 100nF x2. 
La pregunta es, de 25v ambos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2011)

Los de 1000 uF , si de 25 o de 35 V.

Los de 100 nF suelen ser de 100 V o más


----------



## recovirtual (Nov 19, 2011)

Me fui a comprar y no consegui todo, aca las tiendas de eectronica son una cagada. Me faltas los lf. q segun me llegan para el mes siguiente -.-!!

En fin son 4 LM1875 los que encargue, 2 para el bridge y otro para el estereo. Mientras armo el circuito y espero los LM. 
Tambien tengo unos disipadores de chipsets creo q pueden servir. Mi idea es hacer algo presentble 

Armadas, para el control del volumen necesito potenciometro de cuantos k?
Gracias DOSMETROS por tu gran ayuda


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 19, 2011)

de 50 k te quedaria perfecto amigo recovirtual yo tengo un esquema para el lm1875 mucho mas sencillo en uno de mis albunes y esta certificado xq ya lo e armado sopotones de veses saludos









los capacitores tienen que ser de 50 voltios y el transformador debe tener una salida de 18-0-18 5 amperes  suerte


----------



## recovirtual (Nov 19, 2011)

Despues de q armo el el bridge para el subwoofer
+
El simple estereo para los satélites. 
+
La fuentes.
Que mas me faltaria?

Despues de q armo el el bridge para el subwoofer
+
El simple estereo para los satélites. 
+
La fuentes.
Que mas me faltaria?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2011)

Te va a faltar el filtro pasa bajo para subwoofer


----------



## zaqk (Nov 21, 2011)

esto es justo lo que buscaba, lo que no sabia era como colocar el ppsa bajos. no soy aguien aun muy entendido en la materia pero mis felicitaciones. ahora mi idea es usar dos tda2030 y 1 tda2040 o tda2050. creo con  un trans de 2*12v a 5 amperios andara bien. solo una pregunta: como colocaria unos zener para regular la alimentacion de operacional, digo, creo que se puede, asi me sale menos espacio que al comprar los reguladors( 7815 y 7915)

se me olvidaba, si hiciera un ecualizador de tres bandas, o un control de volumen para cada satelite y el sw, este de aca me quedaria bien no?


----------

